# Our walk to Polkemmet Country Park



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

My friends and I took the dogs to Polkemmet Country Park yesterday for a walk. It was lovely although there is part of the walk which is near a farm and the dog must be onlead or the farmer will shoot them - the previous farmer has been known to have killed a few off lead dogs. Luckily we didn't go down near the farm but we will know for future walks. Here is a little slideshow

Polkemmet June 2010 pictures by championi - Photobucket


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to the forums.Great photos.:thumbup:*


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely photos Aly


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Lovely photos, it looks a gorgeous place for a walk!


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Great pics and another to add to my to do list


----------



## Dans Mum (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks great. I haven't been to Polkemmet for years. Think I'll take my boy there on Friday or Saturday. 

What part of the walk to the dogs need to be on lead?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Aly12 said:


> My friends and I took the dogs to Polkemmet Country Park yesterday for a walk. It was lovely although there is part of the walk which is near a farm and the dog must be onlead or the farmer will shoot them - the previous farmer has been known to have killed a few off lead dogs. Luckily we didn't go down near the farm but we will know for future walks. Here is a little slideshow
> 
> Polkemmet June 2010 pictures by championi - Photobucket


Are you following me lol

I was their last week and a few days ago 

I didn't go to the farm bit though, it went around the bit passed the golf course.

Will keep that in mind when i take my lot.

BTW where is the farm?


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi the farm is on part of the green walk. We got a bit mixed up with the walk and didn't do that part thankfully as the dogs were off lead. I did see the farm with the cows in the field and we were starting to go down a path when I said I don't think this is the way as there is a farm down there and I suggested we turn back. If we had taken the right path we would have walked by the farm. You can get a leaflet from the reception area which gives you details of the different walks but it tells you post numbers and there are no numbers on the post only the colour of the walk. I have emailed them suggesting they put numbers on the posts as the green/yellow walk starts the same but you split off if you want to do the shorted walk at a certain post number. I will go back again but I will definitely put the dogs on their leads when I see the farm until we get well passed it.


----------

